# Maine **** question



## mozartnv (Nov 3, 2005)

My two ****'s are starting to lose their winter coats (I'm in the southern hemisphere). I love, love love their fluffy coats and bellies but my husband is saying that we have to go and get them clipped and their tummies shaved so they will be more comfortable in the hot weather. 

My question is this: do they really need to be clipped to be comfortable in Summer? I'm trying to convince my husband that their fur is like sheepskin - keeps them warm in winter and cool in summer, but he's not buying! 

Last summer after they got clipped they came home looking like a pair of drowned rats... and it took forever to grow their beautiful locks back! Especially their manes. 

I figure they'll go lie in the bathroom if they're feeling the heat...... 

Any comments appreciated


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

mozartnv, I'm going to move your post to Cat Chat since this issue could apply to many types of cats. More people will see it there also. :wink: 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

See if you can find a picture of a maine **** with a winter coat and a maine **** in its summer coat and show him the difference. It is staggering to see them side by side! Dylan has his winter coat at the moment and is mega fluffy! His summer coat was a lot shorter and finer naturally. 

I wouldn't have them shaved at all... Dylan had a patch removed at vet for bloodwork and a bit off of his mane for an IV and it took ages to grow back 

Do you find your Maine ****'s fur is very cotton wool like? (especially on their tummies) It isn't thick hair so it shouldn't bother them much. Also as you say, they will find a cool spot as/when they need to. Dylan likes to play in the bath when cold tap is running so I think that helps him too 

Hope some of my early morning ramblings help!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Cats can regulate their body temperature just fine. As long as they can find a cool spot when they need to, and your home isn't horridly hot, your cats should be okay. Many a fluffy cat survive hot summers.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Argh, somehow I never moved this! My bad.  I'll do it now.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think it's really a matter of choice, yes cats will regulate their own tempurture but with my Main **** mixes they would change their hangout spots to anything that was coole then them. My one cat Pookie would roll on her back and sleep with all her legs wide open and Kilala will stretch himself out further.

I think a little belly trimming can help comfort them but in the end it's your choice. I definately wouldn't do anything dramatic like a lion cut.
good luck! :lol:


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Wallace is what we call a Maine Coone wannabe.... :lol: He looks like one, acts like one, is large like one. If we didn't get him at the Humane Society with the tag saying he was a Domestic Med/long hair I would say he just may be. Anyway, he totally has that wonderfully thick, bunny soft fur on his belly, the maine, etc. I do notice that in the summer he thins out and now his fur is all thick and lovely and the mane part is all big again. His fur doesn't matt, he seems just fine in the summer (and we have no air conditioning) and we don't shave him. We don't think it is necessary for him. In the summer he sleeps belly up with legs sprawled out...it is just too cute.  And like any good cat, the knows where the coo spots are. We do shave our Lewis though. He's a domestic long hair. His fur is terribly thick, long and matts horribly already and he isn't even 2. Even with combing and brushing we had such a hard time getting to the base at certain parts of his body, thus the matting. He also was very hot in the summer and seemed quite uncomfortable. We did end up shaving him even though the groomer recommended against it. I learned to do it myself...I don't recommend this really unless you have a cat like Lewis. :wink: He loves being shaved! And he seemed so much happier and more comfortable after his shave. I do notice that his fur isn't the same in color though. He's not as black as his grey/brown undercoat is more prominant. It sure is growing back fast though. You can't even tell now. I will wait until summer before his next shave though. So personally, I would not shave your Maine ****'s lovely fur with the exception of maybe a little belly fur and a "Behind" trim if needed. We trim Wallace's behind sometimes due to the periodic 
cling-ons." :lol:


----------



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

We also have a maine **** wannabe :lol: The only shaving we do on him is on his hips because his hair tangles so quickly there. He absolutely hates being brushed or having his back legs handled and the daily combings were stressing him out. Last year he was diagnosed with Calici so i made the decision to enforce a stress free lifestyle which meant cutting out the daily battles to detangle him. He gets a once weeks brushing now when he is calm and i also run a clippers over his hips at the same time.


----------



## MonicaC (Apr 24, 2005)

*Just leave him alone*

I would agree to just leave their hair alone. I have a Maine **** and I just had to have her hiney shaved because she was having bathroom issues with her hair back there. She did not enjoy getting shaved to say the least!


----------



## pinkskittles (Apr 12, 2005)

our maine **** does fine in the summer (we get highs of 100 nearly daily with no rain), but I have been tempted to get him clipped so we wouldn't have to deal wth the massive shedding!

jenn


----------

